# Enough is Enough!!!!!!!



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am a HUGE Isiah Thomas supporter..But for the record I am begging you,NO MORE TRADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In particular,do NOT mortgage away our depth for Rasheed..wait to sign him next year on the cheap..We dont have to be championship contenders in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I never thought I would be saying this,but keep Sweets,maybe trade williams,and is KT that much worse than Sheed in this system With marbury????

Starbury and KT have great chemistry and that should not be taken lightly...Sheed is better,but is he better on this team???

Question...Can or does Tim Thomas pay the 2???
I ask that,cause if Houstons Knees are shot,and you slide TT over to the 2,then adding Rasheed would be a very good idea in the future

Am I the only one who thinks if Demarr can every hit a 2 footer,hes gonna be a player??Hes very Gervinesque


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Where did this come from?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The Knicks don't even have anything Atlanta would WANT in a trade..... I'm pretty sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think the post mentioned Isiah is desperate for either Dampier or Rasheed..

The usual trade names popped up..Sweets,Williams,Kt and Othello...We have a great bench,Ild hate to see it depleted...

just rambling


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

ESPNEWS is reporting Zeke is close to trading Mutumbo, K Thomas, and someone else for Van Exel and Dampier.

If you get those guys now, and Sheed comes next year, that is a scary good team


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

There's talk of us getting Dampier and Van Exel, for something like KT, Dikembe, S. Anderson, Harrington.

I think that would be da bomb. Van Ex would be our little Vinny the microwave. And Damp and Naz (or Sweets) up front is a real possibility. Lenny and Isiah were talking that they think Nazr can play the 4.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> There's talk of us getting Dampier and Van Exel, for something like KT, Dikembe, S. Anderson, Harrington.


Why in the world would Golden state do this trade?????
Isnt Damp under contract for 2 more years or can he opt out??

I have got to believe that Damp and van X would command way more than that motley crew


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, ESPN is reporting it that talks are heated right now. I WOULD LOVE THIS!!! WE WOULD BE READY FOR A LONG PLAYOFF RUN!!

One reason is because Van Exel said he would retire after this season if he wasn't traded to a texas team. KT comes off the cap for them. Please let this go through. Sweetney could play PF and Nick the quick and Penny off the bench would be WAY to perfect!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

and they are stuck with mutombo and anderson????

i just dont see it..

I like Damp,but KT is a vital piece if this team...Sweets better get his wide load in fighting shape if this trade goes down


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

yea espn just talked about the GS trade, and Kevin Frazier said how is it that the Knicks and IT are robbing so many teams. Greg Anthony made a valid point, that the knicks are taking on VE's 26 million dollar contract. 
If this trade goes through, we've got a sick team. not only are we getting deep and younger at certain positions, but you gotta figure that in the future some teams are gonna be interested in VE.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

who plays the 4??Mohammed???

Part of the reason the knicks are so tuff now is the pick and roll with KT...

I guess that trade would have to be made,since getting a center like damp is a one shot deal....And of course if Sheed comes next year its a scary squad....

I wouldnt underestimate the loss of KT....

cant believe Cuban cant come up with something better than NY's offer....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Let Sweetney start, he's the only other top 10 pick not getting over 10mins per game not counting Darko....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

If that trade would happen of Mutombo,Anderson,and KT for Dampier and vanexel.
The Knicks could very well reach the Finals.

Good Job Knicks! if you pull this one throught.


Look at what Isiah has done to the knicks.He brought the winniest coach in history of the NBA,and one of the best PG in the NBA.

Last year lineup:
Eisley
Houston
Sprewell
?(Dont know who played PF)
Kurt thomas

This year:
Marbury
Houston
TT
KT
Mutombo

Clearly this year lineup is better that last year.With Exel u get a spark off the bench along with AHardaway if that trade were to happen.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

For Pf: Nazr, Sweetney, Doleac? TT? Baker?

Next year Sheed?

I love KT as much as anyone here, but we have to be willing to look past this year. KT might want mad money, or want to go home to Dallas, or fear getting stuck behind Sheed, and choose to walk this summer anyway.

I think NVE would be great becoause Houston's knees scare me.

Plus, we'd be so deep we could make a trade for a PF this summer. I mean it's great to make an exciting post season run this year, but I'd rather a 50 win season with a run for the finals next year.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

My basketball intellect(yes,you naysayers) says you must sign Damp,but my gut says we are going to struggle with this trade

I cant believe I am saying this,but would really miss KT...We have won 6 of 8,and the 2 losses are without KT..


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

This is being reported in Detroit right now


Isiah is close to striking again sending Kurt Thomas, Deke Mutombo and spare parts to Golden State for Erick Dampier and Nick Van Exel!!

Now KYK might be short a PF - but your team is getting scarier and scarier. And NVE might be dealt for a PF without ever landing in NY.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes. Nick will then have an ending contract and be a huge trading asset next season.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

OMG.

Who plays the 4! Who plays the 4! Who plays the 4!

OTHELLA HARRINGTON. As if this is a fate worse than death. He only started around 70 games last year.

Perhaps you'd prefer Vin Baker?

You are so damn present minded. You are only concerned about this year, ever the Dolan puppet. Nevermind that you clamor over Rasheed PLAYING THE FOUR next year. The Knicks aren't going to win an NBA Championship this season. Who cares who plays the 4 this season? As if Kurt Thomas can get the Knicks past Kenyon Martin or Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I actually agree with Rashidi. 99% the Knicks aren't going to centend for the chamipionship this year, even with KT. Sure the Knicks have a dark horse chance of making the finals, like 1999, but the chances aren't looking that good. As long as the Knicks make the playoffs, so Pheonix doen't get a lottery pick, I'm happy with this season. 

If the Knicks can get a center of Dampier's quailty, good center who knows his role and doesn't try to force it, they would be great in the East (if they can keep Dampier, that is) He would be arguably the second best center in the East, right after Ben Wallace. Van Exel will be worth A LOT next year because of his expiring contract, and can be traded for someone pretty good, like a PF. If the Knicks don't trade Van Exel, they can keep him and have a great 6th man. It would be nice to get rid of Anderson's contract too. I would jump with glee if we actually did this trade. It gives us a better furture IMO.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

harrington wont be playing the 4 for us if hes part of the trade.....

Its really irrelavant as i can not fathom GS doing this trade.....

And we may not make the finals,but its not a team to be taken lightly..thanks to Isiah


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't think GS makes this trade, but if they do we will be extremely thin at the 4!!

With Sheed moving to Detroit there is no lock of getting him in the offseason, we maybe better off just sitting pat right now.

KT owns the pick and roll with Steph but he is definately a limited player (with a 2" vertical).


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

****ING HAPPY!!?!?!??!?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> ****ING HAPPY!!?!?!??!?


I'm not. Who gives a **** about who plays the 4 we got harrington, we can get Deke back, is that kid that was ripping up the CBA still available?

When you have a chance to get a true center in the league, that's more than capable of averaging a double double per night on the west coast, you do it. You just friggin do it.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

DerMarr is Gervinesque?

Gervin could actually hit a shot. DerMarr has one of the worst 2 point %'s I've ever seen.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Gervin had a career .480 FG%. That's only 100 points better than DerMarr. Gervin also had a couple seasons where he shot 54% from the field. Practically unheard of for a SG. Gervin had what some people like to call an excellent mid-range game. DerMarr Johnson has no mid-range game to speak of.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if george gervin broke his neck youd think he would miss a layup too


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Um, I'm not even talking about his post-neck performance. I'm talking about his pre-neck performance. But thanks for pointing out how the odds are not in his favor.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr argumentative,
i have not seen much of Demmar,as I am sure you havent.From the little I have seen he looks very smooth and I like his game..I am sure he must have shown the Knicks something,otherwise he wouldnt have been signed....

and give the guy a break..hes coming off a broken neck,and has played all of 20 minutes for the knicks...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> From the little I have seen he looks very smooth and I like his game


By smooth, I hope you aren't referring to the balls he throws off the rim.



> I am sure he must have shown the Knicks something,otherwise he wouldnt have been signed....


I can guarantee you he didn't show them anything Hall of Famer-esque.
The Clippers signed Matt Barnes for the rest of the season. Should we start the Danny Manning comparisons now or later?



> and give the guy a break..hes coming off a broken neck,and has played all of 20 minutes for the knicks...


In other words, you are basing a George Gervin comparison off less than half a games worth of minutes.

Why is it DerMarr Johnson gets Gervin comparisons, while everyone else was saying McDyess was done?

DerMarr Johnson was not even similar to George Gervin before his neck injury, so how is he similar after the injury? That's my main question. Gervin is more like Wally Szczerbiak in the sense that HE DID NOT MISS. DJ misses VERY VERY OFTEN, neck injury or not. Let's wait for DerMarr Johnson to actually equal Darius Miles before we start any ridiculous comparisons.

Othella Harrington is very Barkley-esque, no? And how about Brand and Dirk, err, I mean Sweetney and Lampe? And doesn't Frank Williams remind you of Bob Cousy?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr NumNUT,Gervinesque,in the sense how he moves on the court..Hes smooth and effortless....Never said any more than that..

Are you having a layden,eisly flashback???

Let me know when your meds officially kick in...

After all,I merely said DJ is Gervinesque..Wasnt it you who made the very savvy statement



> Huh? Lampe is a shooter, and Vujanic is more than likely at least as effective as Marbury from 3pt range


Brilliant satement..One guy has never hit an NBA 3 and the other refuses to play in the NBA....

Once again,if you have a lucid moment feel free to write..Otherwise go back to your blow up Howard Eisly doll


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop. Stop posting before thinking. Stop it right now.

Unless the Summer League plays with the a shorter 3 point line, you're comments are just plain stupid

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53708&forumid=37

http://www.nba.com/features/rookie_surprises_030723.html



> MACIEJ LAMPE, 6-11, F, New York Knicks
> When was he drafted? Second round, 30th pick
> Summer stats: 2 GP, 17.0 ppg, 6.5 rpg, .500 FG% in Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue
> Breakdown: Everyone's favorite green room castaway is starting to look like a steal for the Knicks. After starting off slowly this summer, Lampe is showing the offensive versatility (he's 4-for-7 from three-point range) that had scouts salivating just two months ago.



Check his stats from the summer league there was one game he lit some team up from 30. The video I posted if it's still being hosted shows him torching people from the 3 point line.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I see......when guys tear it up in the summer league,you say it means nothing.....but when ot validates your point of view,summer league suddenly becomes a very good indicator of a guys game....

sorry,it doesnt work that way.....

as for stupidity,KBF,the whole point is its one thing to stand behind the arc in college and pump in 3's against a Syracuses zone...

Its another thing to hit 3's against lesser comp in the summer league......

Now,if you follow the logic,which i think you can,try getting your 3 point shot against the best defensive players in the world...

What makes you think Vujanic can get his shot off against NBA players until he comes over here and does it...?????

Do NOT compare an NBA players 3 point % with a guy who plays overseas and strokes it or a guy who shot well in sumer league and has been picking the splinters out of his butt ever since.......

Unless you think shooting 37% from 3 is the same in summer league as it is in the NBA...

Now,if you are talking about unguarded 3 point contests,your basketball savvy is cogent...

But thats not what we were talking about,was it

Stephon vs lampe vs Vujanic???Can we wait to see one of them hit their first 3 pointer before comparing them to Marbury...

are you sure my point is soooo stupid????

Give me a #$%^ break


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I see......when guys tear it up in the summer league,you say it means nothing.....but when ot validates your point of view,summer league suddenly becomes a very good indicator of a guys game....
> ...


Man you're drunk aren't haha dude it's a little early to get torn up. I have no idea what you mean by OT so I made up some funny phrases

Obstinate Temperment

Obfusicating Truth

Oblong Turtles

Anyway what???


> as for stupidity,KBF,the whole point is its one thing to stand behind the arc in college and pump in 3's against a Syracuses zone...
> 
> Its another thing to hit 3's against lesser comp in the summer league......


Huh??!!! Lampe and Milos went to Syracuse, and played against the syracuse zone?? I'll need an article for that thanks. If you watched the video you saw him more than once get his own shot, so it's not as if he is just pumping out three's. If you think Milos can't get his shot against a zone, then why even continue this dialogue.



> Now,if you follow the logic,which i think you can,try getting your 3 point shot against the best defensive players in the world...


Your logic is more like of stream of conciousness. What's the 1v1 bull crap you're talking about? A screen is a screen and a pick is a pick no matter where you go. Furthermore you do realize that he was playing against old vets, and NBA rookies in the summer league right?



> What makes you think Vujanic can get his shot off against NBA players until he comes over here and does it...?????


The same reason I knew Dwade would be able to get his shot off. When you dominate a lower league, you do just fine in the NBA. Especially if it's the NCAA or the Top Euroleague team whatever the hell bracket system they have.



> Do NOT compare an NBA players 3 point % with a guy who plays overseas and strokes it or a guy who shot well in sumer league and has been picking the splinters out of his butt ever since.......


No, No I think will because it proves that they can hit open looks with consistency. Few people on the Knicks right now can do that. So let me get this straight you are saying guys who stroke the 3 well over seas don't come here and do the same thing? Have you ever seen a european player play?

The splinters thing wasn't his fault, it's not as if he chose not to play and showcase his abilities.



> Unless you think shooting 37% from 3 is the same in summer league as it is in the NBA...
> 
> Now,if you are talking about unguarded 3 point contests,your basketball savvy is cogent...
> 
> ...


You seem a bit confused. Let me ask you this. Is Kyle Korver a better 3 point shooter than Stephon Marbury? 





> Give me a #$%^ break


Have a break!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kyle Korver is a better 3 point shooter than marbury in a 3 point shooting contest.....

In fact there are lots of guys better than Stephon in a 3 pt shooting contest.....

At least Korver is in the NBA....

My point is,yee of little BBall intelligence is,dont compare guys who have NEVER played in the NBA with an all star..You dont even know if Vujanis will be here..lampe has yet to make a 3

use you noodle....

For a man with a good vocabulary and no quantitative skills,you are very poor at logic....

Yes, guys can hit the 3 against soft zones in college or against leser comp in the summer..And yes lampe can stroke it..But hes SLOW and cant get his shot off in the NBA,you menal midget.So,,its a moot point

I see, Lampe tears it up in the summer league,shows great range,and in the regular season doesnt play a lick for the Knicks,gets traded ans doesnt play for the suns...But he looks great in the summer league....Your points are well taken..Too bad they are WRONG

Still Cant follow the LOgic?????

Let me know when Vujanic and Lampe both have 1 NBA 3 pointer in the record books...Should be within 2 years...

NExt numnut



.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah and as for the Milos not being over here deal. I don't think he wasn't willing to play here as much as he was not willing to take a large pay cut.

Layden was a stupid jack *** and refused to show him the money. You really think he is going to come here and be buried on a bench making less money, then playing in europe, starting, and making a lot more money?


It's not like it would have hurt us to have given him a decent contract for 1 year and see what we had. I wish he would have got his trial in the NBA.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Layden was a stupid jack *** and refused to show him the money


at least i know you arent rashidi in disguise


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> at least i know you arent rashidi in disguise


You could also check the date we registered. Or earlier posts where I have had quite a few arguments with him. This a New York board man. Everyone fights and argues. The only difference is we aren't stupid enough to whine to the mods or each other because well, we all have lived or live in NY.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Lemme see if I've got this right. We had the 2nd best 3 pt percentage last year and went to the lottery, and now we're 11-5 sice Chaney was ousted and we're concerned about our shooting percentage? If anything we've just debunked the value of three point shooting in this league.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak,these guys are #$%$# killing me........

whats most interesting is Rashidi is nowhere to be found...I know why,cause he is a total non believer in summer leagues and was a basher of Vujanic...

but hell surface,and ill be ready,unless KBF doesnt wear me out


Hey KBF,you know i like a good arguemnet....Do people actually go to the mods????I have been repremanded by them...

we will keep our battles on the internet hardwood


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> whats most interesting is Rashidi is nowhere to be found...


Rashidi posted on this topic 2 and a half hours ago. What is so interesting about that? That he has a life outside of a computer?

This should be the nail in the coffin that you truly are obsessed with Rashidi.

Just to inform you, Rashidi will be performing live on the theatrical stage. I will not be anywhere near a computer from the hours of 6:30 to 12:00. Just thought I'd bring that up before you get jittery over my next "long" break from basketballboards.net.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Kyle Korver is a better 3 point shooter than marbury in a 3 point shooting contest.....


And outside of a 3pt contest as well. Check his minutes, percentage, and overall numbers.



> In fact there are lots of guys better than Stephon in a 3 pt shooting contest.....


Which means there are lots of guys better at killing a zone than Marbury.



> At least Korver is in the NBA....


...and?



> My point is,yee of little BBall intelligence is


Are you talking to a mirror, oh vain one? Who are you to determine who has "basketball intelligence"? Let me guess. The people that agree with you have "the intellect" and the people that disagree with you do not. How arrogant of ye. Note that it's "ye", not "yee", ye of the poor english grammar.



> dont compare guys who have NEVER played in the NBA with an all star..


Yeah. Because these Europeans almost never come to the NBA. Do not compare Arvydas Sabonis to Shaquille O'Neal with a jumpshot. It's not a valid comparison because the only place on earth where basketball is played is the NBA. Further, we should shoot every single person that compared Lebron James to Magic Johnson before he was even drafted. Man, are those guys stupid or what?



> You dont even know if Vujanis will be here..lampe has yet to make a 3


Vujanic has stated he'll be here. Lampe has yet to play many mintues. Yet you didn't let that be an excuse when it came to George "DeMarr" Gervin.



> use you noodle....


Use your own, or at least stay consistent with your own faulty logic.



> For a man with a good vocabulary and no quantitative skills,you are very poor at logic....


And thus, the pot calls the kettle black.



> Yes, guys can hit the 3 against soft zones in college


Lampe and Vujanic never went to college.



> or against leser comp in the summer..And yes lampe can stroke it..But hes SLOW and cant get his shot off in the NBA,


Keith Van Horn is slow. But he somehow managed to hit threes a better clip than the "quick" Marbury. Who cares how fast you can get a shot off if you're going to throw it off the side of the rim?



> you mental midget.


I wonder if the moderators are paying attention to Captain Arrogance's constant derogatory insults of other posters?



> I see, Lampe tears it up in the summer league,shows great range,and in the regular season doesnt play a lick for the Knicks,gets traded ans doesnt play for the suns...


Frank Williams ripped it up in the summer league too. So did DerMarr Johnson. How come you're so high on him? He hasn't done anything since he broke his neck, yet you are so high him, and so low on Vujanic and Lampe. I wonder how you'd feel if IT had drafted Vujanic and Lampe instead. DJ was giving his best Ed O'Bannon impression before his injury, so what makes you think he'll suddenly go from being a lottery bust to better than 2 guys taken in the 2nd round. Ask any GM in the league who they'd rather have, and I'm willing to bet the majority would take Vujanic or Lampe over DJ. But hey, what do GMs know about basketball intellect.



> But he looks great in the summer league....Your points are well taken..Too bad they are WRONG


Too bad you are a walking joke. I suppose you think Udonis Haslem is better than Darko Milicic because Haslem plays and Darko does not.

Lampe is 18 ****ing years old, genius. Perhaps that's why he doesn't play? If Darko isn't playing, why is it a problem if Lampe does not? For someone who has such a high basketball intellect, you sure do have a problem seeing tomorrow, even when it's 2 feet in front of your WRONG noodle.

Tattoo that on your arm, jerky turkey.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Let me ask you something, Captain Arrogance.

If you think so lowly of us, then why do you bother arguing with us?

Do you have nothing else better to do than to waste your life away on the internet?

Or are you just a foolish contradictory hypocrite?

As the saying goes, "Arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded."


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

let me work my way down the food chain and deal with mrs eisly.

i dont think lowly of anyone..i like KBF spunk..he gives it and he takes it and he doesnt waffle....



> Which means there are lots of guys better at killing a zone than Marbury.


yes,and when they actaually PLAY in the NBA,we can talk about it..Vujanic ran from your coveted layde so we have no idea what he can do in the NBA...Lampe,has yet to hit a 3 pt shot in the NBA,so lets hold off

Ms sensitive,I wasnt talking to you..I was talking to KBF who implied I was "stupid",which is cool..I dont see KBF having an issue....Just you..feeling a little insecure after having been dead wrong about layden and Thomas...i understand



> Vujanic has stated he'll be here. Lampe has yet to play many mintues. Yet you didn't let that be an excuse when it came to George "DeMarr" Gervin.


When hes here we can actually have something to talk about,assuming he can beat out Eisly..And we know how tuff that is

Lampe tore up the summer league....Hes proven himself to be a zone buster...NOT

I repeat,DJ is Gervinesque...Smooth,and looks effortless..Never made a direct comparison regarding his game....Though he has done more in the NBA,with a broken neck than Lampe or Vujanic...



> I wonder if the moderators are paying attention to Captain Arrogance's constant derogatory insults of other posters?


kbf has no problem....i have no problem.......does senorita eisly have a problem????

if you do,then dont jump in to posts where you arent involved...

adios


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> he gives it and he takes it and he doesnt waffle....


You are one to talk about waffling? Seriously, do actually have any recollection of your previous posts? You are the ultimate Dolan puppet, unable to see what is ahead or accurately recollect the past in any capacity.



> Smooth,and looks effortless..


Looks effortless, great. That's fine and all when you can hit a shot. Maybe DerMarr should actually PUT SOME EFFORT INTO IT so he can do the same. I'm sure plenty of players look "graceful" on the court. Too bad "grace" and "smooth" don't translate to a lick of basketball talent. Unless you can put a ball in a basket, stick to ballet.



> Lampe tore up the summer league....Hes proven himself to be a zone buster...NOT


Excuse me, waffler/Rashidiwannabe, but DJ and Frank Williams have proven nothing either. Neither has Darko Milicic for that matter, but you tend to ignore that fact when talking about Lampe. In fact, Matt Carroll and Slavko Vranes > Milos Vujanic. Because both those guys have played at least 1 NBA game. Heck, Matt Carroll and Slavko Vranes > Dejan Bodiroga too.

Not that I'd expect you to even know who that is...



> Though he has done more in the NBA,with a broken neck than Lampe or Vujanic...


It just might have something to do with the year he was drafted. And where he was drafted from. DerMarr Johnson > Darko Milicic, right? Was DerMarr in the league at the age of 18? Well, Lampe and Darko are, so what does that say about DJ? Maybe you should stop dancing around obvious little tidbits like that, especially when you hypocritically accuse me of the same. It might give you some credibility, and it might actually force me to follow suit.



> kbf has no problem....i have no problem.......does senorita eisly have a problem????


kbf has yet to even respond. How convenient it is that you can read his mind.



> if you do,then dont jump in to posts where you arent involved...


Not involved???

Hello?? Waffler? 

You implyed that myself and knicksbiggestfan were the same person. Furthermore, you even ASKED what was taking me so long to get involved in the conversation. The only consistent thing about you is your second rate memory bank. And I'm the waffler?

And oohhh, ordering me around on an internet message board that you had to sign up for. Quite the big shot, no?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you are truly demented,but I do enjoy our sparring sessions..

ill just wait for your next post,where you totally contradict everything you just said,so you can be argumentative with another poster...

I for one will continue to wait for a player to make his first NBA 3 point shot,or be kind enough to actually play in the NBA,before I compare him to one of the best point guards in the NBA....

BTW,and be honest..Did you play high school ball,let alone college ball??

You wouldnt be making these statements if you did


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

One last thing you Bball numnut....

I am not discrediting european basketball,and for that matter the summer league.....

But in any statistical analysis between two entities,companies, athletes,or anything you try to keep the external variables consistent..

You try to keep the sample sets consistent....

So to compare Vujanic vs an NBA players 3 point accuracy under game conditions is not statistically sound...The variables and inputs are COMPLETELY different...In any statistical test,you have to avoid curve fitting and variables that tend to bias the outcome.. 

Now,since you will argue for the sake of arguing,keep in mind i said in a game with equally talented defenders....Not in a game of horse standing behind the 3 point line with no one covering you..

So,that is why it is a more statistically sound backtest to compare 2 players in the NBA vs one player in the NBA and the other in Europe..regardless of your subjective opinion on who the better shooter is..

If you want to argue this point,feel free..Just not with me....


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, Kurt Thomas is better than Dampier. Don't trade him, please!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!



Alotta help him did....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

mr baller,this is what i wrote




> I guess that trade would have to be made,since getting a center like damp is a one shot deal....And of course if Sheed comes next year its a scary squad....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Truth, I do have a problem with some of your statements. Anyone that can stoke it at any level from 24', whether it's against a zone or a soft m2m can also shoot it in the nba. That doesn't mean that they belong there...or will even be able to get a good look shooting the ball..only that they have the shooting skills. As far as having the ability to get open (with your statements about Lampe, in particular), do you remeber Bill Lainbeer? Not exactly fleet-footed but he found room to shoot that tippy-toe jumper of his. Scoring in the NBA has more to do with the offensive scheme of the team you are with rather than just raw ability. Lampe has size and skills. If he has a very good work ethic, and he is with the right team, he will be fine. Vujanic? Who the hell knows or cares? He lost me when he didn't jump at the chance to play in the NBA and especially for my Knicks when they needed him. Currently, I am just pissed off because T Thomas looks exactly like the loser I thought he was. I think we were only a mobile, rebounding, shot-blocking center(think, Dampier), and a healthy Houston away from competing for the ring. Now, we suck again.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I hear you alfa and your points are well taken...My major beef is that you shouldnt compare guys who have never played in the NBA with guys that are playing in the NBA...

We dont know what Lampe can do in the NBA until he actually plays..Then a good argument can be made...

Its like saying Sebastian Telefar is better than Marbury...Take a look at all the high schoolers who come into the league...They dominate at their level...But when they get into the NBA its a whole nother ball game 99% of the time....

I am not saying Lampe and Vujanic arent the next coming of Stockton and Dirk...But they may also not have the goods to play at all...What I am saying is compare guys who are playing in the same league.....


Houston may get healthy and i would give TT at least 10 games before i got nauseous...

Im sure isiah tried to pry Damp...


----------

